# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  (المرأة عاطفية لكنها ابخل عن الرجل ) من كتابات الطنطاوي في الصدقة

## عبـــويه..~

الصدقة تدفع البلاء ويشفي الله بها المريض، ويمنع الله بها الأذى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------













مقالة رائعة جدا للشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله
نظرت البارحة فإذا الغرفة دافئة والنار موقدة، وأنا على أريكة مريحة، أفكر في موضوع أكتب فيه، والمصباح إلى جانبي، والهاتف قريب مني، والأولاد يكتبون، وأمهم تعالج صوفا تحيكه، وقد أكلنا وشربنا، والراديو يهمس بصوت خافت، وكل شيء هادئ، وليس ما أشكو منه أو أطلب زيادة عليه.
فقلت " الحمد لله "، أخرجتها من قرارة قلبي، ثم فكرت فرأيت أن " الحمد " ليس كلمة تقال باللسان ولو رددها اللسان ألف مرة، ولكن الحمد على النعم أن تفيض منها على المحتاج إليها، حمد الغني أن يعطي الفقراء، وحمد القوي أن يساعد الضعفاء، وحمد الصحيح أن يعاون المرضى، وحمد الحاكم أن يعدل في المحكومين، فهل أكون حامدا لله على هذه النعم إذا كنت أنا وأولادي في شبع ودفء وجاري وأولاده في الجوع والبرد ؟، وإذا كان جاري لم يسألني أفلا يجب علي أنا أن أسأل عنه ؟
وسألتني زوجتي: فيمَ تفكر ؟، فقلت لها.
قالت: صحيح، ولكن لا يكفي العباد إلا من خلقهم، ولو أردت أن تكفي جيرانك من الفقراء لأفقرت نفسك قبل أن تغنيهم.
قلت: لو كنت غنيا لما استطعت أن أغنيهم، فكيف وأنا رجل مستور، يرزقني الله رزق الطير، تغدو خماصا ً وتروح بطاناً ؟ 


لا، لا أريد أن أغني الفقراء، بل أريد أن أقول إن المسائل نسبية، وأنا بالنسبة إلى أرباب الآلاف المؤلفة فقير، ولكني بالنسبة إلى العامل الذي يعيل عشرة وما له إلا أجرته غني من الأغنياء، وهذا العامل غني بالنسبة إلى الأرملة المفردة التي لا مورد لها ولا مال في يدها، ورب الآلاف فقير بالنسبة لصاحب الملايين ؛ فليس في الدنيا فقير ولا غني فقرا مطلقا وغنىً مطلقا، وليس فيها صغير ولا كبير، ومن شك فإني أسأله أصعب سؤال يمكن أن يوجه إلى إنسان، أسأله عن العصفور: هل هو صغير أم كبير ؟، فإن قال صغير، قلت: أقصد نسبته إلى الفيل، وإن قال كبير، قلت: أقصد نسبته إلى النملة..
فالعصفور كبير جدا مع النملة، وصغير جدا مع الفيل، وأنا غني جدا مع الأرملة المفردة الفقيرة التي فقدت المال والعائل، وإن كنت فقيرا جدا مع فلان وفلان من ملوك المال..
تقولون: إن الطنطاوي يتفلسف اليوم.. لا ؛ ما أتفلسف، ولكن أحب أن أقول لكم إن كل واحد منكم وواحدة يستطيع أن يجد من هو أفقر منه فيعطيه، إذا لم يكن عندك – يا سيدتي – إلا خمسة أرغفة وصحن " مجدّرة " ( وهو طعام من البرغل أي القمح المجروش مع العدس )، تستطيعين أن تعطي رغيفا لمن ليس له شيء، والذي بقي عنده بعد عشائه ثلاثة صحون من الفاصوليا والرز وشيء من الفاكهة والحلو يستطيع أن يعطي منها قليلا لصاحبة الأرغفة والمجدّرة..
والذي ليس عنده إلا أربعة ثياب مرقعة يعطي ثوبا لمن ليس له شيء، والذي عنده بذلة لم تخرق ولم ترقع ولكنه مل منها، وعنده ثلاث جدد من دونها، يستطيع أن يعطيها لصاحب الثياب المرقعة، ورب ثوب هو في نظرك عتيق وقديم بال، لو أعطيته لغيرك لرآه ثوب العيد ولاتخذه لباس الزينة، وهو يفرح به مثل فرحك أنت لو أن صاحب الملايين مل سيارته الشفروليه طراز سنة 1953 – بعدما اشترى كاديلاك طراز 1956 – فأعطاك تلك السيارة.
ومهما كان المرء فقيرا فإنه يستطيع أن يعطي شيئا لمن هو أفقر منه، إن أصغر موظف لا يتجاوز راتبه مئة وخمسين قرش، لا يشعر بالحاجة ولا يمسه الفقر إذا تصدق بقرش واحد على من ليس له شيء، وصاحب الراتب الذي يصل إلى أربعة جنيهات لا يضره أن يدفع منها خمس قروش ويقول " هذه لله "، والذي يربح عشرة آلاف من التجار في الشهر يستطيع أن يتصدق بمئتين منها في كل شهر.ولا تظنوا أن ما تعطونه يذهب بالمجان، لا والله، إنكم تقبضون الثمن أضعافا ؛ تقبضونه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، ولقد جربت ذلك بنفسي، أنا أعمل وأكسب وأنفق على أهلي منذ أكثر من ثلاثين سنة، وليس لي من أبواب الخير والعبادة إلا أني أبذل في سبيل الله إن كان في يدي مال، ولم أدخر في عمري شيئا، وكانت زوجتي تقول لي دائما: " يا رجل، وفر واتخذ لبناتك داراً على الأقل "، فأقول: خليها على الله، أتدرون ماذا كان ؟ !!
لقد حسب الله لي ما أنفقته في سبيله وادخره لي في بنك الحسنات الذي يعطي أرباحا سنوية قدرها سبعون ألفا في المئة، نعم: {كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِّائَةُ حَبَّةٍ}، وهناك زيادات تبلغ ضعف الربح: {وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ}، فأرسل الله صديقا لي سيدا كريما من أعيان دمشق فأقرضني ثمن الدار، وأرسل أصدقاء آخرين من المتفضلين فبنوا الدار حتى كملت وأنا – والله – لا أعرف من أمرها إلا ما يعرفه المارة عليها من الطريق، ثم أعان الله برزق حلال لم أكن محتسبا فوفيت ديونها جميعا، ومن شاء ذكرت له التفاصيل وسميت له الأسماء. 
وما وقعت والله في ضيق قط إلا فرجه الله عني، ولا احتجت لشيء إلا جاءني، وكلما زاد عندي شيء وأحببت أن أحفظه وضعته في هذا البنك.
فهل في الدنيا عاقل يعامل بنك المخلوق الذي يعطي 5%ربحاً حراماً وربما أفلس أو احترق، ويترك بنك الخالق الذي يعطي في كل مئة ربح قدره سبعون ألفا ؟، وهو مؤمن عليه عند رب العالمين فلا يفلس ولا يحترق ولا يأكل أموال الناس.
فلا تحسبوا أن الذي تعطونه يذهب هدرا، إن الله يخلفه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، وأنا لا أحب أن أسوق لكم الأمثلة فإن كل واحد منكم يحفظ مما رأى أو سمع كثيرا منها،
إنما أسوق لكم مثلا واحدا: قصة الشيخ سليم المسوتي رحمه الله، وقد كان شيخ أبي، وكان – على فقره – لا يرد سائلا قط، ولطالما لبس الجبة أو " الفروة " فلقي بردان يرتجف فنزعها فدفعها إليه وعاد إلى البيت بالإزار، وطالما أخذ السفرة من أمام عياله فأعطاها للسائل، وكان يوما في رمضان وقد وضعت المائدة انتظارا للمدفع، فجاء سائل يقسم أنه وعياله بلا طعام، فابتغى الشيخ غفلة من امرأته وفتح له فأعطاه الطعام كله !، فلما رأت ذلك امرأته ولولت عليه وصاحت وأقسمت أنها لا تقعد عنده، وهو ساكت..
فلم تمر نصف ساعة حتى قرع الباب وجاء من يحمل الأطباق فيها ألوان الطعام والحلوى والفاكهة، فسألوا: ما الخبر ؟، وإذا الخبر أن سعيد باشا شموين كان قد دعا بعض الكبار فاعتذروا، فغضب وحلف ألا يأكل أحد من الطعام وأمر بحمله كله إلى دار الشيخ سليم المسوتي، قال: أرأيت يا امرأة ؟ 
وقصة المرأة التي كان ولدها مسافرا، وكانت قد قعدت يوما تأكل وليس أمامها إلا لقمة إدام وقطعة خبز، فجاء سائل فمنعت عن فمها وأعطته وباتت جائعة، فلما جاء الولد من سفره جعل يحدثها بما رأى، قال: ومن أعجب ما مر بي أنه لحقني أسد في الطريق، وكنت وحدي فهربت منه، فوثب علي وما شعرت إلا وقد صرت في فمه، وإذا برجل عليه ثياب بيض يظهر أمامي فيخلصني منه ويقول " لقمة بلقمة "، ولم أفهم مراده.
فسألته عن وقت هذا الحادث وإذا هو في اليوم الذي تصدقت فيه على الفقير، نزعت اللقمة من فمها بها فنزع الله ولدها من فم الأسد.
والصدقة تدفع البلاء ويشفي الله بها المريض، ويمنع الله بها الأذى وهذه أشياء مجربة، وقد وردت فيها الآثار، والذي يؤمن بأن لهذا الكون إلها هو يتصرف فيه وبيده العطاء والمنع، وهو الذي يشفي وهو يسلم، يعلم أن هذا صحيح، والملحد ما لنا معه كلام.
والنساء أقرب إلى الإيمان وإلى العطف، وإن كانت المرأة –بطبعها- أشد بخلا بالمال من الرجل، وأنا أخاطب السيدات وأرجو ألا يذهب هذا الكلام صرخة في واد مقفر، وأن يكون له أثره، وأنت تنظر كل واحدة من السامعات الفاضلات ما الذي تستطيع أن تستغني عنه من ثيابها القديمة أو ثياب أولادها، ومما ترميه ولا تحتاج إليه من فرش بيتها، ومما يفيض عنها من الطعام والشراب، فتفتش عن أسرة فقيرة يكون هذا لها فرحة الشهر.
ولا تعطي عطاء الكبر والترفع، فإن الابتسامة في وجه الفقير ( مع القرش تعطيه له ) خير من جنيه تدفعه له وأنت شامخ الأنف متكبر مترفع، ولقد رأيت بنتي الصغيرة بنان – من سنين – تحمل صحنين لتعطيهما الحارس في رمضان قلت: تعالي يا بنت، هاتي صينية وملعقة وشوكة وكأس ماء نظيف وقدميها إليه هكذا، إنك لم تخسري شيئا، الطعام هو الطعام، ولكن إذا قدمت له الصحن والرغيف كسرت نفسه وأشعرته أنه كالسائل ( الشحاذ )، أما إذا قدمته في الصينية مع الكأس والملعقة والشوكة والمملحة ينجبر خاطره ويحسّ كأنه ضيف عزيز.
ومن أبواب الصدقة ما لا ينتبه له أكثر الناس مع أنه هين، من ذلك التساهل مع البياع الذي يدور على الأبواب يبيع الخضر أو الفاكهة أو البصل، فتأتي المرأة تناقشه وتساومه على القرش وتظهر " شطارتها " كلها، مع أنها قد تكون من عائلة تملك مئة ألف وهذا المسكين لا تساوي بضاعته التي يدور النهار لييعها، لا تساوي كلها عشرة قروش ولا يربح منها إلا قرشين !
فيا أيها النساء أسألكن بالله، تساهلن مع هؤلاء البياعين وأعطوهم ما يطلبون، وإذا خسرت الواحدة منكن ليرة فلتحسبها صدقة ؛ إنها أفضل من الصدقة التي تعطى للشحاذ.
ومن أبواب الصدقة أن تفكر معلمة المدرسة حينما تكلف البنات شراء ملابس الرياضة مثلا، أو تصر على شراء الدفاتر الغالية والكماليات التي لا ضرورة لها من أدوات المدرسة، أن تفكر أن من التلميذات من لا يحصل أبوها أكثر من ثمن الخبز وأجرة البيت، وأن شراء ملابس الرياضة أو الدفاتر العريضة أو " الأطلس " أو علبة الألوان نراه نحن هينا ولكنه عنده كبير، والمسائل – كما قلت – نسبية، ولو كلفت المعلمة دفع ألف جنيه لنادت بالويل والثبور، مع أن التاجر الكبير يقول: وما ألف جنيه ؟! سهلة ! سهلة عليه وصعبة عليها، كذلك الخمس قروش أو العشر سهلة على المعلمة ولكنها صعبة على كثير من الآباء.
والخلاصة يا سادة: إن من أحب أن يسخر الله له من هو أقوى منه وأغنى فليعن من هو أضعف منه وأفقر، وليضع كل منا نفسه في موضع الآخر، وليحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه، إن النعم إنما تحفظ وتدوم وتزداد بالشكر، وإن الشكر لا يكون باللسان وحده، ولو أمسك الإنسان سبحة وقال ألف مرة " الحمد لله " وهو يضن بماله إن كان غنيا، ويبخل بجاهه إن كان وجيها، ويظلم بسلطانه إن كان ذا سلطان لا يكون حامدا لله، وإنما يكون مرائيا أو كذابا.
فاحمدوا الله على نعمه حمدا فعليا، وأحسنوا كما تحبون أن يحسن الله إليكم، واعلموا أن ما أدعوكم إليه اليوم هو من أسباب النصر على العدو ومن جملة الاستعداد له ؛ فهو جهاد بالمال، والجهاد بالمال أخو الجهاد بالنفس.
ورحم الله من سمع المواعظ فعمل بها ولم يجعلها تدخل من أذن لتخرج من الأخرى
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## N.M.F.M

كلااام جميل جزاك الله خيرا ع نقله

----------

